# How to paint a steep roofline



## mbadams2 (Jun 16, 2010)

I am trying to paint a steep pitch roof line. Its the roof line between the house and the attached garage. The peak of the roof line is 32 feet on the house and about 20 ft on the peak of the garage. This means I have 12 feet of wall that I have to paint at the peak of a steep roof. any suggestions? I am new to painting and would like to hear some ideas.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

First you will need a midget and some rope.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

first we have to get a painter involved.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Make a scaffold with IPE Stir sticks!:jester:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

sky hook


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Seriously though, there is plenty of info here in threads like this.

You may want to read some of those and then post an intro here.

Thanks


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Wear one taper's stilt


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> Wear one taper's stilt


:laughing:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It will be ok. Just tell the homeowner you don't know how to paint it and ask if they have any suggestions. They might tell you how the last painter did it.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Get some rope and tie one end to your vehicle, drape it over the peak and tether down.

Just make sure your shoes have good grip, you tie a good knot, and the rope isn't frayed.




p.s. tie it to structure not some plastic trim piece.:thumbsup:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

You need a Mexican!!!!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

should only need a mexican if they are south of the rio grande..


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> You need a Mexican!!!!!


I'm half mexican on evenings and weekends


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I am good mexican chef... Does that count??


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> I am good mexican chef... Does that count??



Since we're in Canada I'll call it close enough.

Up here a tan and willingness to do the insane for cheap is all you need


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Since we're in Canada I'll call it close enough.
> 
> Up here a tan and willingness to do the insane for cheap is all you need


Yeah tell me about it, good times I had when I first came here, working for the minimum and doing the most dangerous, so yeah "mbadams2" hire a mexican that just came over, he'll figure it out! :yes:


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

This should work


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

What about helicopter painting? I mean, we have helicopter logging after all! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

this is not something you should be learning on your own, you should have learn that from a pro before attemting on your own.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

I 2nd the SkyHook....thats how I do it, my pappy did it and and his pappy before him...
probably can pick a good used one up on Craigslist...


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Try making a plateform of plywood about 3 foot square with legs on one end to level out the ladder .Pivot tool might work for you. Make sure you have a helper spot you its not worth getting hurt over it!!


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

mbadams2 said:


> I am trying to paint a steep pitch roof line. Its the roof line between the house and the attached garage. The peak of the roof line is 32 feet on the house and about 20 ft on the peak of the garage. This means I have 12 feet of wall that I have to paint at the peak of a steep roof. any suggestions? I am new to painting and would like to hear some ideas.


 rent a cherry picker or use a pivot Sherwin Williams can hook you up with one they go for 70$ or so


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

mbadams2 said:


> I am trying to paint a steep pitch roof line. Its the roof line between the house and the attached garage. The peak of the roof line is 32 feet on the house and about 20 ft on the peak of the garage. This means I have 12 feet of wall that I have to paint at the peak of a steep roof. any suggestions? I am new to painting and would like to hear some ideas.


 
i was just going to ask the same thing.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

http://paint-and-supplies.hardwares...les/brush-andtool-holder-ext-kit--663384.aspx

ladders?, lifts?, pff.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

There are a great many ways to tackle this. 
Buy a bigger ladder to start with. If you knew you had a 32' gable to paint and you only had a 20' ladder you should of priced a 32' or better yet a 40'er into the job. 

The problem with these types of question are that it shows that you are not properly trained to attack this job and while there is a vast amount of painting knowledge at PT the site is not designed to be a training course because safety is of the highest priority and it would be terrible for both you and the customer for you to get hurt or damage their property while trying to figure out this ladder move. So the comment I agree with most is Dave's comment about you do not seem ready for this level of a job.

When you say you are new to painting does that come with any experience? Or did you just decide since you had a brush and a 20' ladder you were now ready to get paid for your time?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> http://paint-and-supplies.hardwares...les/brush-andtool-holder-ext-kit--663384.aspx
> 
> ladders?, lifts?, pff.


That one looks kind of flimsy. The one I use when I need it has lasted for a decade without breaking. :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> That one looks kind of flimsy. The one I use when I need it has lasted for a decade without breaking. :whistling2:


mine too. its metal, and I've only used it a couple times.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> mine too. its metal, and I've only used it a couple times.


Mine too.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Mine too.


metal, or used only a couple times, or both?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> metal, or used only a couple times, or both?


Metal with a plastic covered handle. I have used it here and there over the years. I think I will use it tomorrow, not on anything high but to cut in a little bit of walls under a stair case that I am to fat to squeeze under.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

We most know at all times wtf we are doing with this kind of work, or we can get hurt.lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> We most know at all times wtf we are doing with this kind of work, or we can get hurt.lol


No, I am not a know it all just a jerk.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> No, I am not a know it all just a jerk.


Sorry man, spelling error. I meant to say 
We must know at all times.lol Sorry man.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm moving to Alabama tonight to become more connected.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> I'm moving to Alabama tonight to become more connected.


Bring it. No doubt with you still being a "good ole boy" you will make bank and the cost of living is much cheaper here.


----------

